

Ideas in the Shower - yewweitan
http://scrivle.com/2010/07/22/ideas-in-the-shower/

======
drx
You could scribble using a pen with ink that doesn't dissolve in water but
dissolves in e.g. alcohol. Might be a bother, but could be better than
nothing. I'm gonna try this.

